# rocky stratos oldtimer



## fonzo (2. Februar 2005)

hallo ihr da drausen im bike universum, bin neu in dem laden hier und würde gerne was über meinen alten flitzer wissen.
es ist ein rocky stratos, rahmen ist silber mit blauer starrgabel und hat kein monostay hinterbau.
was ich gerne wissen würde wäre das genaue baujahr.
ich kann mich noch wage daran erinnern das ich es so um 91-92 gekauft habe, bin mir aber nicht mehr 100 % sicher da keine rechnung mehr vorhanden ist.
wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
happy trails sir fonzo


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2005)

fonzo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr da drausen im bike universum, bin neu in dem laden hier und würde gerne was über meinen alten flitzer wissen.
> es ist ein rocky stratos, rahmen ist silber mit blauer starrgabel und hat kein monostay hinterbau.
> was ich gerne wissen würde wäre das genaue baujahr.
> ich kann mich noch wage daran erinnern das ich es so um 91-92 gekauft habe, bin mir aber nicht mehr 100 % sicher da keine rechnung mehr vorhanden ist.
> ...



Ist ein 93er. Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fonzo (2. Februar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein 93er. Guckst du hier


hallo danke für die schnelle antwort, aber 93 kann nicht sein, ich werde auch mal nach der rahmennr. schauen, die soll ja weiterhelfen bei der baujahrbestimmung.
happy trails sir fonzo


----------



## Comandantereck (2. Februar 2005)

fonzo schrieb:
			
		

> hallo danke für die schnelle antwort, aber 93 kann nicht sein, ich werde auch mal nach der rahmennr. schauen, die soll ja weiterhelfen bei der baujahrbestimmung.
> happy trails sir fonzo



Hallo!

Hätte auch auf ein 93er getippt, das 92er Stratos hatte einen Monostay-Hinterbau und eine orange Starrgabel.Wenn Du dir mit 91/92 sicher bist wäre demnach 91 die Lösung.Allerdings glaube ich das dieses Modell auch einen Monostay-Hinterbau hatte.Vielleicht also doch 1993?
Rahmennummer und vor allen Dingen ein Bild wären hilfreich...

Gruss Michael


----------



## fonzo (3. Februar 2005)

Comandantereck schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Hätte auch auf ein 93er getippt, das 92er Stratos hatte einen Monostay-Hinterbau und eine orange Starrgabel.Wenn Du dir mit 91/92 sicher bist wäre demnach 91 die Lösung.Allerdings glaube ich das dieses Modell auch einen Monostay-Hinterbau hatte.Vielleicht also doch 1993?
> Rahmennummer und vor allen Dingen ein Bild wären hilfreich...
> ...


hallo michael, habe heute morgen bei bike action angerufen, habe meine rahmennr. YA2X163 durchgegeben, der nette mensch von bike action, weis leider den nahmen nicht mehr, wahr von der tech abteilung, meinte ziemlich sicher zu sein, das es ein 92er modell ist. begründung die zahl nach dem ya sei das baujahr und ya bedeutet das der rahmen in japan gefertigt ist und zum fertigstellen (gewinde schneiden, usw.) na kanada zürück kam.
happy trails sir fonzo


----------



## Catsoft (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
das mit dem Herstelldatum muß aber nicht unbedingt heißen, dass es ein 92er Modell ist. Mein 96er Equipe Rahmen hat auch eine ´95 Rahmennummer...

Gruß
Robert


----------



## fonzo (3. Februar 2005)

hallo ich muß noch erwähnen, das ich damals nur den rahmen mit gabel gekauft habe, vieleicht ist ja das komplettrad 93 erschienen, kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern je eins gesehen zu haben.
bin mir auch fast sicher das ich den rahmen im sommer 92 gekauft habe.
aber scheiß drauf op 91, 92, oder 93 es ist immer noch ein absolutes sahneteil, ich kann euch leider nicht an dem augenschmaus teilhaben lassen da ich keine digi kamera habe.
happy trails sir fonzo


----------



## Ben Sarotti (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo, es wird wohl eins aus 93 sein. Das 92 er hat Monostay und orange Gabel. Das Modell vorher war ungelackt mit Monostay und roter Gabel .
Das 93 er Teil war vorerst das letzte Stratos bis zur Neuauflage Ende der 90 er. Trotzdem noch viel Spaß beim recherchieren.


----------

